# PreMium Grade ©



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok.. I guess its time to start a new journal.

*Training*
I am on a 3 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off schedule.  It is a push/pull split, but I am doing high volume.  I will just post what I do, when I do it.  I occasionaly take a day off if I am still to sore.

*Diet*
Its see food/eat food.  Nothing particular, because I dont have a routine schedule with the type of work I do.  I do get enough protein and cals though.

*Stats/pics*
I will get stats/pics this weekend, so I have some progress pic to go off of.


I guess thats it for now, any questions just ask.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 21, 2005)

yeeeeeeeah premo    

What are you weighing right now?


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

All kidding aside...
Good luck, Love to read  peoples journals....great way to learn and get inspired.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

Jakey baby   hehe!  I know I'm a dork!  

I wish I could have a seefood diet too   no fair


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Foreman 

And CI I weighed in at 206 last night.  I want to stay below 210lbs, I look best in the 200-210 range.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Jakey baby   hehe!  I know I'm a dork!
> 
> I wish I could have a seefood diet too   no fair



I had sushi today, and burritos, and protein shakes lol


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

I shouldn't bitch.  I had 2 einstein bagels today with garden veggie cream cheese.  Couldn't help myself


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Good luck sir.  You usually seem to make pretty good progress when you stick with it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

cool journal! I'll check in from time to time


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2005)

Jake

That's a catchy title you've got.  I'll be following along, too.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. I guess its time to start a new journal.
> 
> *Training*
> I am on a 3 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off schedule. It is a push/pull split, but I am doing high volume. I will just post what I do, when I do it. I occasionaly take a day off if I am still to sore.
> ...


This will be interesting .  See above edit LOL

Welcome back to the land of journals Jake


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice editing job, Gary.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2005)

If I get off on myself, does that mean Im gay?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 22, 2005)

nice! looking forward to this .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If I get off on myself, does that mean Im gay?



No, it just means you're way too vain and conceited.  Hehe.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi jake!  Kick some ass. 

 Oh and post some pictures


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2005)

and like jodi, i too wish i could have a seefood diet!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

I did a seefood diet once.  I went from about 160 to 205 real fast, but then I had to cut back quite a lot of fluff.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with a see food diet as long as these rules are followed:

1) you train like an animal
2) you eat lots of healthy nutritious food
3) you stay away from excess amounts of simple sugars
4) you stay away from junk food
5) you eat lots of healthy nutritious food
6) you train like an animal


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2005)

aaaaand im doing all of the above.  I will be eating plenty of chicken and elk, along with brown rice, squashes, and yams/sweet potato's.  

I will take measurements and pics sometime later this week, when I have time and its decent weather outside.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Im still weak, only been 3 weeks since I have been consistant, so go easy on me.  Weights are increasing very good though, and most things feel light.. but I tend to burn out real fast.  I guess my body has to rebuild its glycogen stores.

Flat BB
135x12
205x6
225x6
225x5
225x4

CG bench
155x8
155x7
155x7
155x6

30* incline DB
60x8
60x7
60x7

Front/lateral raises SS(super set)
25x12/12 
25x10/10

DB military
55x10
55x9
55x7

Lying DB tri extensions
75x12
75x10
75x10

Rowing sprints
60sec = FUCK!  I had it on the wrong setting and it didnt tell me how far I went!
60sec = 237m

Thats all I could do for sprints, I was dying.  Im also going high volume on my routine now, and not training to failure.  I need to get back into the swing of things before I start lifting 'heavy' again.  I weighed in at 207lbs which is slightly more than normal, but I also liften in the evening today.

There are sooo many 'cougars' at the gym on Sunday night!    This one kept coming over and talking to me.. she was really nice, in her mid 30's.  Maybe I will see her again next sunday lol


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

Hitting on the older chicks eh?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2005)

NO!  She was hitting on me!  But damn, I couldnt ever say no to her   I mean just look at me, im a stallion


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

You sex pot you!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2005)

That is all.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like Jake has a plan and is working it


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

lookin good Jakey! hope we get those pics sometime this week!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Foreman
> 
> And CI I weighed in at 206 last night.  I want to stay below 210lbs, I look best in the 200-210 range.


hey Jake- How tall are you?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

What the hell Mudge.. dont be pulling your pud in here   Btw those rice a roni boxes kick ass, thanks!

Hey Gary, just stickin it out, ya know.. Sucks just coming back, but you have to keep at it.  You know just as well.

Hi Billie, I will have some by thursday-friday at the latest.

Hey Mike, how are ya!?  Im 5'8-9"


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

*Back/rhomboid/bicep*

Damn I had to totally revamp back day, due to it toasting my lower back before leg day.  So this is an all new routine, and im not sure if I will even stick to this one.

Pullups
bwx6
bwx4
bwx3

Pullovers cambered bar
115x9
115x9
115x8
115x6

Cable rows
180x10
200x7
200x7

Shrugs
275x7
275x6
275x6 Fuck, my grip failed on ALL of these.  Piss me off..

Behing back shrugs
245x10
245x9
245x9
245x7

BB curl
50x12
80x10
80x10
80x8

DB hammer curls
60x6
60x6
60x5

Farmer walks(distance is marked in the gym, it wont mean much to you but will help me keep track)
80x3 lengths
80x2 2/3
80x2 1/2

Good workout today.. I am super tired though.  Weight was at 206lbs.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

Holy reps batman!

I can see why you are tired tonight!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

that looks pretty damn heavy for just getting back into it


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to see you back Jake.

Why the High Volume?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good Jake, nice to see a journal again. Post some pic


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why the High Volume?



That doesn't look high volume to me.    

 Jake.  Excellent workout.  Have you tried chalk to help with the grip?  Volume-wise, we do similar workouts.  Mine run from 70 minutes if I stay focused to about 80 minutes when I spend too much time talking or gawking.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Captn, I do close to the same sets, but much higher reps.  You ofcourse train heavier though.. Nothing will even come close to what TP-PT was like.  

Hey Ian, I just like high volume.. I feel I respond best to it.

Hey David,  Iwill take pics sometime this week hopefully


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

*Legs*

Let me just say I HATE lifting at night.  Fuck this shit, I never get a good workout.  But my car is getting some touchup paint done, so I have to go late.  Damnit..

Squats
135x12
225x6
275x6
275x6
275x5
225x8

SLDL
225x7
**

Standing Calves
255xF
255xF
255xF

Seated Calves
90xF
135xF
135xF
135xF

** ok, my lower back was FUCKED!  I dont know if I have bad form or what, but thats why I dropped the weight on squats.  Back was killing me, and the weight felt super light?   Couldnt do SLDL's, and F on calves is failure.  Its always 15-30reps.. it just depends.  Weight is up at night too.. 209lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

Try doing Leg Presses instead of squats for a while  

Low back pain must be going around


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

Aloha, Brotha!
Am doing good...gonna try and keep up w/ ya!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Prem, whats up dude?
I'll tag along as well


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2005)

Keep kickin some ass Jake. Workouts look strong.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Btw those rice a roni boxes kick ass, thanks!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

Not another victim of low back pain


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey mudge...what happened? U look like you've lost some weight in that avitar...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jake,
Good to see you back here... 'bout fucking time!!!   



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with a see food diet as long as these rules are followed:
> 
> 1) you train like an animal
> 2) you eat lots of healthy nutritious food
> ...



Hey Funky, I'm doing 4 out of 6 of these - doesn't that count for something?!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jake,
> Good to see you back here... 'bout fucking time!!!
> 
> 
> ...




let me guess.  The two you are missing are eating healthy and training hard.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not another victim of low back pain


I think it's an epidemic


----------



## BritChick (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> let me guess.  The two you are missing are eating healthy and training hard.



Duh! 3 and 4 only! lol

I like Jake's diet.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2005)

you guys are funny.  I think the back pain is from having back day(usually upper movements) right before leg day(where my lower back gets hit hard).  So I am switching the days of the routine, back after legs instead of before.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> you guys are funny.  I think the back pain is from having to much anal sex




jesus man!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Flat BB
135x10
205x6
225x6
225x6
225x5

CG bench
155x8
155x6
155x6
155x6

Low inc DB
60x8
60x8
60x8

Lateral/Front raise SS
25x12x12
25x12x10

DB military
55x10
55x8
55x8

Lying DB tricep ext
75x12
75x12
75x12

Good workout.. it was friday night, and I hate lifting at night.. so I felt like shit.  Weight was 207.  Im taking the entire weekend off, and will start back on tuesday with the new order of the routine.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jesus man!



Dude, im not the one who has my shit packed up inside of me!  You jerk!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, im not the one who has my shit packed up inside of me! You jerk!


Damn!! I had to do some back tracking to see what this was all about  

Nice wo Jake  

Didn't back track for this one but why are you working out at night ? Especially since you don't like it ?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh, my car is in the shop having some paint work done.. so I have to go when I can borrow a car.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will have some by thursday-friday at the latest.


stop talkin' shit and post some pics.....dayum


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> stop talkin' shit and post some pics.....dayum


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

I like your new avi, jake!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks its Maruisz Pudzianowski 

Oh.. and here is a pic to tide you over untill I get naked.

Me and Janell


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks its Maruisz Pudzianowski
> 
> Oh.. and here is a pic to tide you over untill I get naked.
> 
> Me and Janell




who's the girl pre?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Sara Valentine (Nov 2, 2005)

thought I'd post a "nice to see you Jake". It's been a while but I'm glad to see you're still around and training well. I'll peek in from time to time.
Best wishes


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh man, I havent talked to you since before you left to Italy!!  Im so happy your still alive   How have you been, what.. aww screw it I'll write a PM.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> who's the girl pre?



Just a friend.

UPDATE: No gym all fucking week   I have to take the train to work, because my truck is getting paint work done and the mother fuckers are dragging their feet.  I swear if it isnt dont tomorrow, Im goint to pull the old fucks heart out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just a friend.
> 
> UPDATE: No gym all fucking week  I have to take the train to work, because my truck is getting paint work done and the mother fuckers are dragging their feet. I swear if it isnt dont tomorrow, Im goint to pull the old fucks heart out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks its Maruisz Pudzianowski
> 
> Oh.. and here is a pic to tide you over untill I get naked.
> 
> Me and Janell


Cute pic


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)

dang, Jake...u are gettin' all the hotties in here....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2005)

Jake's a babe magnet.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2005)

naked pics?  where?  

errr....i mean "hi"


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2005)

NOW all the hot babes are here except Atherjen    Hi Hilary!

Its funny, here is a side by side of my back.  The first is from about 3 months ago, at a bw of 213lbs, and its next to a shot from last year at a bw of 190-195lbs.  Im bored, so this is all the pics you get for now


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2005)

Not much difference.. except in waist size


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2005)

And I thought I would see a workout posted in here


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2005)

your traps, shoulders and arms look quite a bit bigger to me.  not sure that your back looks wider (it was wide to begin with) but it definitely looks thicker 

nice carol grigg on the wall.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2005)

i miss atherjen too.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NOW all the hot babes are here except Atherjen    Hi Hilary!



You pimpin' bastard you.  Maybe you'll be the one to get Jen to come back.  Damn she is hot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

How's that cardio coming, Jake?  

 NG.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> your traps, shoulders and arms look quite a bit bigger to me.  not sure that your back looks wider (it was wide to begin with) but it definitely looks thicker
> 
> nice carol grigg on the wall.


 
hehe thx.  Its fat though Im betting, and good work on the painting


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2005)

I fucking hate girls.. meh


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I fucking hate girls.. meh


quit crying...

can you re-take the back pictures with your pants off. please and thank you  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> quit crying...
> 
> can you re-take the back pictures with your pants off. please and thank you  .



I think BBW should take a pic like that


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

I second that motion!
Ladies first!

Holy hubba hubba, wolf...
Hey..uh...Jake...if a woman...who looks like her...likes to go to the range...(did I mention looks like her) asks u to show her....what are you waitin' for, brotha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> quit crying...
> 
> can you re-take the back pictures with your pants off. please and thank you .


I second that...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

damn....nobody asks me to take my pants off....
wait...did I just say that out loud?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2005)

Still no gym, because still no car 

Im also going to start carrying a blade on me now too while using the public transportation.  I have a nice fiberglass resin one, that I could even take through metal detectors  

Anyway walking out of the office tonight(keep in mind I work near the worst part of the city) there is a bridge.  Well, I am walking under the bridge(overpass) and there are a bunch of transients there.  So I walk by, and one starts SCREAMING "You fucking piece of nazi shit... mother fucker, you have no respect blah blah blah".. so I think "Im going to have to kill some stupid bumb that wants my money.. I dont fucking believe this".. so I keep walking and he is just screaming.  So I turn around and look at him, and he stops walking, and yelling.. and is just standing there about 30ft behind me.  So I turn back around and start walking again, and I hear him start walking.. and he starts screaming again!!  So I start to psych myself up, and get into kill mode.. but I keep walking because I dont want to fuck around.  Well, he follows me almost all the way to the train station, then turns back around and walks off...  So yea, thats my public transportation story for the day.  Infact untill I have a car, I will update in here all the fucked up shit that I see on PT daily.  Because there are a lot of weirdos and shit..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> quit crying...
> 
> can you re-take the back pictures with your pants off. please and thank you  .



You must have not read what I wrote.  I'll still take my pants for you cuz I love you


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

lol, try NYC public transportation!  You see a lot more fucked up shit then that.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will update in here all the fucked up shit that I see on PT daily.  Because there are a lot of weirdos and shit..



Public transit is definately a joy!  
The London Underground can be somewhat disturbing... still have a few fond memories, there was the time when I was about 8 and I was with my mum on the tube and we were in a carraige with a bunch of punks (in the literal sense) and they decided it would be fun to spit on my mum and I... even at 8 I was totally humiliated by the experience and my mum was powerless, we were outnumbered about 15 to 2.  Then there was the guy who entered the carraige in a mac whipped it open and was totally starkers underneath, he started virtually screaming "you want some of this" whilst shaking his equipment inches from my face, I was about 15 at the time... I laughed and made some quip about it _hardly_ being worth my time... thankfully it worked and he buggered off!  Got a few more stories but you get the jist!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn....nobody asks me to take my pants off....
> wait...did I just say that out loud?


what are you waiting for???  

hi jake


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

ladies first. 
(Mom taught me to be polite)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

HEY no fuckin cross flirting in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

While the cats away ........


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

Dont fool with the bull


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

how the fuck do you get the copyright sign like that? 


?? á═¥╞o♂4^├╝`WX`╕⌂


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> HEY no fuckin cross flirting in here


HA HA!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't worry "P".  I always say "any woman that would actually be into a guy that has something as gay as "team mofo" in their signature is not a woman for you.  I wouldn't trust her judgement."


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how the fuck do you get the copyright sign like that?
> 
> 
> ?? á═¥╞o♂4^├╝`WX`╕⌂


©


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

how did you do that monkey shit?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know if Premier wants me releasing that info -


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry "P".  I always say "any woman that would actually be into a guy that has something as gay as "team mofo" in their signature is not a woman for you.  I wouldn't trust her judgement."


hey...I..uh....oof...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ©



©


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

you guys suck.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2005)

©


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

grrrrrrrr


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

©


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2005)

©


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

©


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

Highlight.. copy/paste


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry "P".  I always say "any woman that would actually be into a guy that has something as gay as "team mofo" in their signature is not a woman for you.  I wouldn't trust her judgement."


       



Damn, laughed untill I puked


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

*Back/rhomboid/bicep*

Made it to the gym!  Went with a friend tonight.. and even though I didnt want to go, he made me.  So here it is, there was little to know strength loss in the 2 weeks off, and I feel great!  Already sore and achy though.. Weight at 207.

Pullups
BWx6
BWx4
BWx3

Pullovers
115x9
115x9
115x9
115x9

Cable rows
180x8
180x10
180x8

Shrugs
225x9
275x6
275x6

Behind back shrugs
225x8
225x9
225x10
225x10

BB curl
50x12
80x10
80x10
80x10

DB hammer seated
65x5
65x5
65x3

Rowing sprints Lvl. 10
60sec = 295m
60sec = 293m


Awesome workout.. my grip fucking sucks, and hands hurt, but other than that im good to go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice weight on those hammers!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, laughed untill I puked


it...wasn't..._that_ ...funny...

  


oh..and:
©


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Holy - heavy hammers babe!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

©


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ©




ALT + 0169


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

©


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice wo Jake ,

Still without transportation ?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

Peace bother Jake.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2005)

Where you been hiding NT?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Where you been hiding NT?



Yeah ....      Where ya been NT ????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

With the Telus strike, I've been doing outside work ... no need for a computer 

But hopefully it will end in the next week and I can go back to a normal life ... regular hours ... gym ... and of course, taking any party to the next level.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

when are y'all headed back to Jamaica?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

We just came back from San Fran ... went to the Exotic Erotic ball ... it was good and bad.  We paid for VIP tickets, but didn't get VIP service.  To make a long story short, once we got in and got over the VIP mess, we took a million pics of ladies wearing very little.  If we ever go again, it would be just general admission.  We also found that going out at night downtown to be a bit nerve racking.  On every main street, there seemed to be 3/4 guys just hanging out.  Not wanting any trouble, we avoided the streets.  Now, I'd say that 3 out of the 4 groups of guys might have been "just hanging out", but the other group I'd bet was up to no good.  We also found that our hotel (right outside of the airport) was not the best place to stay.  It cost us $20 to get downtown each day.  Then another $20 to get to the pier side of town.  

We've done Hedo ... the Exotic Erotic Ball ... now we're looking for something else.  We'd like to try Vegas again ... the missus is dying to go back to Coyote Ugly and 'shake what her momma gave her'!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

those guys were probably checking YOU out....

yep...still need to hang in 'Vegas and have that beer!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks guys..  Yea Gary, still no car.  Got a ride to the gym again tonight, but I feel like I have tendonitis in my forearms? 

Yo Steve!!  Its good to see you back around   How is the house/fam/dog?

I miss Kristen


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Flat BB
135x11
205x8
205x6
205x6
205x5

CG bench
135x10
155x7
155x7
155x7

Low inc DB
60x8
60x8
60x7

Lateral/front raise SS
20x12-12
20x12-12

DB military
55x9
55x8
55x8
55x8

I was supposed to do another tricep set, but Im so damn sore, and my arms are really bothering me   It was a good workout, im just hella weak is all.. and weight was WAY down since yesterday.. 202lbs


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2005)

☼

(alt + 1039)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ☼


One week after your little "episode" and your already talkin smack? -


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice wo ,

Arms were bothering you ?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2005)

whats good prem... long time no chat


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea Gary.. its really weird.  They started to hurt BEFORE lifting.. like in my forearms, and around my wrists?  Carpel tunell?  Doesnt only older peeps get that?

Hey Dave!  Good to see ya, not much new man.. therefor not much good haha  How is the little town?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Tendonitis...  can lead to Carpal Tunnel if not kept in check...

http://www.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/zm2666.asp?printing=true


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Carpel tunell?  Doesnt only older peeps get that?



  How'd you get down to 202? Stop eating?

Carpel tunnel is an injury, not an age-related disease.  Anyone doing repetitive motions is at risk.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yo Steve!!  Its good to see you back around   How is the house/fam/dog?



 ... things are good.  

Family - wife is great
 - daughter has is growing up WAY too fast.  There seems to be a big difference from last year to this year.  She's in grade 7 and seems to have become a young lady and not our little girl.  There's cheer teams, makeup, concerts ... oh how the time is flying by
 - me ... just waiting to get back to the gym.  With this strike, I've been working crazy hours.  6 - 12 hour days ... that doesn't leave a lot of spare time.  
House/dog - we now have two dogs and they have taken it upon themselves to renovate the house for us.  They've added their own "chewed wood" and "holey wall" look.    We have wood banisters in the kitchen.  We were keeping them in there for the day.  They decided it would be a good idea to chew the banisters.  So I then decided to put them in the hallway by the garage ... so they decided to chew a hole in the wall.    They now reside in the basement (unfinished floor).  They were able to start on the wall down there, but we have rectified that.  All in all, they are pretty good.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I miss Kristen





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> like in my forearms, and around my wrists?





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Anyone doing repetitive motions is at risk.



um..is it me...or does anybody ELSE see a pattern here???


hiya Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think its carpell tunell.. after reading what it is.  I think I just have a minor case of tendonitis.  I will ice it some, and take some IB profin, along with some Naproxin to see if that helps.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Those stretches will help if you don't want to use drugs -


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

I have been doing them ALL day.  Thanks 

But they still hurt and are sore.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have been doing them ALL day. Thanks
> 
> But they still hurt and are sore.


My buddy is a Pianist (musician) and he used to have it bad

He got better after getting accupuncture, and the Chinese Doc
gave him a stretching routine like that
(2 years of western medicine did nothing for him)

I started to get it when I first started using my C of C gripper


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

Im afraid of needles.  Like if one pokes me I pass out


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

stick to the flexibilty stuff then -


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im afraid of needles.  Like if one pokes me I pass out



Men-the bigger they are the quicker they pass out when they see needles or blood     or atleast that was my experience.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Hows going today Jake ?

Ice and drugs helping ?


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im afraid of needles.  Like if one pokes me I pass out


gay


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Stay out of my thread you fucking bitch.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Men-the bigger they are the quicker they pass out when they see needles or blood     or atleast that was my experience.



Blood doesnt bother me at all, even if it is my own.  But there is something about a needle going inside me that makes me all woozy 

Gary, they feel a little better this morning.. I dont know though,  Iwill just have to keep stretching them, and im going to stick with naproxin(aleve).  Havent iced them yet


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2005)

Jake is afraid of needles


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Blood doesnt bother me at all, even if it is my own.  But there is something about a needle going inside me that makes me all woozy
> 
> Gary, they feel a little better this morning.. I dont know though,  Iwill just have to keep stretching them, and im going to stick with naproxin(aleve).  Havent iced them yet


this answered it...I was about to ask what naproxin was...
Yeah, do be careful...I do have tendonitis in my right arm...I have to be real careful when doing my back..and if it starts to act up...I just skip bi's alltogether. (sucks)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jake is afraid of needles



JENNY!!  How are you?  Did you pick a place yet?(h-moon)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2005)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BritChick (Nov 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Far too much bouncing and grinning going on in here!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Flat BB
> 135x11
> 205x8
> 205x6
> ...



Nice workout  
What type of grip do you use on close grip??? I'm thinking about doing them, I might use an e-ze curl bar or try a reverse grip with a barbell.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice workout
> What type of grip do you use on close grip??? I'm thinking about doing them, I might use an e-ze curl bar or try a reverse grip with a barbell.



I just hold on the smooth part of the BB.  Not too narrow, but not too wide, its just right for me and my shoulder width.  If it hurts your wrists, then a cambered bar would work better.  And thanks man.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Far too much bouncing and grinning going on in here!!!



hehehhe.. I kissed her!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2005)

gay


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehehhe.. I kissed her!





And good-looking workout, too.

P-funk, you've been spending too much time in Open Chat.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gay


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just hold on the smooth part of the BB.  Not too narrow, but not too wide, its just right for me and my shoulder width.  If it hurts your wrists, then a cambered bar would work better.  And thanks man.


same here. Or, when I am doing skull crushers, I will knock out a set of ten after I finish the SC w/ cambered bar


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, I used to do that too.. but I dont do SC's anymore.. so thats out.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats
135x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x8

 Damn, couldnt do calves or finish SLDL's.. Im sitting here 20mins later, and still contemplating whether or not I should puke my intestines out or not.  Ugh.. 
Weight is still pretty much the same at 203lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice workout!  Did you puke or not ?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

I saved the cookies


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I used to do that too.. but I dont do SC's anymore.. so thats out.


why not? When I was able to start doing SC's w/ a decent amount of weight..it would bother my elbows...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Squats
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 225x8
> ...


Damn Jake , thats a bunch of squatin '   You gonna be able to get on/off the pot tomorrow ?

What kind of RI's did you have ?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, same reason here Mike it hurts my arms.. and just isnt worth it.

hahahahaha.. man Im having a hard time sitting as it is!!  RI's werent counted really, but probably around 3 mins or less.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

my leg DOM is kicking in today.....
will be a little while before I can put up the weight on SC's that hurt the elbows...so I am safe there...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine are already soooooooooooooo fucked


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2005)

I worked out today, but left my backpack somewhere.. and I cant find it(will post workout tomorrow).  I also took some pics, and im a fat fuck   Cardio starts NOW.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you changed your diet ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't say you're fat.  Not exactly ripped, sure, but you've got that solid look going.  Happy T-day, Jake.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

If you lean out, your erector spinae is going to look like a couple of serpents running up your back.  Someone does deadlifts!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin' sexy Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Have you changed your diet ?



Yea.. see food, eat food is my diet.  No matter what it is.  Thats changing next week.. bet your ass.  Nothing but brown rice, lean meats, oats, and maybe some squash here and there.  Oh, and some green veggies whenever I can get them.

Thanks guys ha


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2005)

Looking good there Jake   You aren't fat either.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Whatever Fatty hahahaha

you better know I am just playing with ya....Fatass


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

*Back/rhomboid/bicep*

Yesterday mornings workout

Pullups
BWx6
BWx4
BWx5
BWx2

HS isolateral low row
90x8
180x5
135x7
135x5

One arm DB rows
80x6
90x6
90x6

Shrugs
225x8
275x7
275x7

Behind back shrugs
245x10
245x8
245x9
245x8

BB curls
50x12
90x10
90x10
90x8

DB hammer
60x5
60x6
60x4

Seated calves
90x15
90x15
90x15
90x15

BW=205


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good workout!

You eat clean today or what?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Flat BB
135x10
205x6
225x6
225x6
225x6

CG bench
155x9
155x9
155x9
155x9

Inc DB
60x7
60x7
60x7

Lateral/front raise
25x12-12
25x10-10

DB military
65x8
65x7
65x5

Lying DB tri ext
75x12
75x12
75x12 Tendonitis flare up! 

Standing calves
315x15
315x15
315x15
315x15

BW=205

Fucking tendonitis.. I dropped pullovers on back day because of it, and it looks like I'll have to drop the extensions.  Been icing my arm, fuck.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks bigss and Jodi. 

Ian, dont make me post that pic of you in those gay ass clothes with your gut hangin out 


And I'll be damned if P didnt ruin me.. Im trying to stick to lighter weight, and more reps.. but I keep having this urge to go heavy and do triples


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2005)

you're looking about exactly what someone on a see food diet while training properly would look like.  nothing wrong with your body type at all, youre huge, and probably the strongest you've been.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great pics Jake, your not even close to being fat. Definately solid! And looks like strength is coming pretty quickly


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

David, send me an email premierxlc @ gmail.com so I can keep in touch with ya.

Thanks Sox, but Im WAY off being the strongest I have been.  But its coming back fast, and if I can stay consistant that will be key.  Thanks for droppin by.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

Consistency will be the key !!!   Knowing it .... and doing it are two separate animals !!    I'm in the same boat.    I'd like to drop about an inch or two off my waist so I'll be looking in here to how you are doing.

Keep it up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you lean out, your erector spinae is going to look like a couple of serpents running up your back. Someone does deadlifts!


Yeah , what CP said


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not fat I am big boned dammit..... Why no love for Iain?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I'm not fat I am big boned dammit..... Why no love for Iain?



   Good one


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2005)

Fat people dont need love, thats what twinkies are for.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I worked out today, but left my backpack somewhere.. and I cant find it(will post workout tomorrow).  I also took some pics, and im a fat fuck   Cardio starts NOW.


aloha, mi amigo!
Fat? you? nope. maybe kinda goofy goofy looking, but at least not fat!
Nice workouts! I missed my traps yesterday...u did better than I did!
Good luck w/ the brown rice. I still cannot choke that crap down w/out dousing in soy sauce...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats
135x8
225x6
275x6
315x4
315x4

SLDL
225x8
275x5 FUCK grip!! 
225x8
225x7

Seated calves
90xf
135xf
135xf
135xf

Weight 204.  315 felt light, but I need to increase my core strength.  So abs will be added in on non leg days.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

nice workout.  me like the squats.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks P.  I was still kind of sore from last workout.  In my glutes and hip flexors.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

I am always sore, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

That's quite the jump on the squats.  You went from 225 x 8 to 315 x 4.  Nice!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice looking wo Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Jake, slow the fuck down!!!  Great job on the squats and SLDL's!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

dam Jake..u gonna make me put on that 3rd plate to keep up w/ you????



Figure I will keep it at two plates for another couple workouts while the legs get used to weight again...

Nice on the deads! No straps! WAHOO!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my back is fawked


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

uh oh......in a good way, or a bad way??


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh my back is fawked



Fawked like sore, or fawked like an 80 year excessive TV watching hunched over fatass?

Also, looks like you're going a little lower on volume.  Just trying something else for a change?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Man - you are injured more than me.    I didn't think THAT was possible!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Man - you are injured more than me. I didn't think THAT was possible!!!!!


 

Pshhh, thats easy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pshhh, thats easy!



 OK MM - 

List 'em   



Let's hijack PM journal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> OK MM -
> 
> List 'em
> 
> ...


I only have one type of injury, tendonitis...
(In my whole body) 

Oh shit!, I must be half asleep (at work)...
I thought this was your journal -  =


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam Jake..u gonna make me put on that 3rd plate to keep up w/ you????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...I recant...I put on 3 plates last night...IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!
(thanks!)


Feel better!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Im not hurt.. just sore.  I just worked out, but im late for work.  I'll post it later.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

delts and tris for me tonight! YEAH!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

*Back/rhomboid/bicep*

Pullups
bwx5
bwx6
bwx4

Bent over bb rows
135x8
135x10
135x10
135x10

Cable rows
200x8
200x8
200x8

Shrugs
225x8
275x7
275x6
275x6

Behind back shrugs
245x11
245x9
245x9

BB curls
50x12
90x10
90x10
90x9
50x9

DB hammer
60x5
60x5
60x3

Standing calves
315xf
315xf
315xf

My grip is my limiting factor.. its really pissing me off lately.  I think I will buy some chalk to help me out.  Also so you know when I put F on calves, its anywhere from 12-20 reps where I fail.  It just depends how slow I go, and how long of a contraction I hold.. so every set varies.

Me?  LIGHT WEIGHT!!! 203


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2005)

chalk wont help you grip better.  it will help your hands from slipping if they are sweaty.  if you want grip start really really training your grip.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

looks like a damn good wo Jake !  
stay healthy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

I know, I do have a sweaty palm problem.  Thats why I would need it.. I should have been a little more specific, but I do need some chalk.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

'mornin, brotha!
Thought the workout looked pretty good...will be cranking my back tonight...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike.  Im taking the day off.  I have a super long day at work, and dont have time to lift unless I go hella late.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

that's my schedule now: work @ 0730 - 1630, then be at the realty office @ 1800 - 9pm...THEN get to gym....usually home by 10:30...relax...go to bed within and hour of getting home...repeat.
I gotta get in there tonight.
Tomorrow...I am showing clients all day..then going to parent's for dinner after that.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Weight 206 

Flat BB
135x12
205x6
225x8
225x7
225x6

CG bench
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

Low Inc DB 
60x8
60x8
60x8

Lateral/front raises
25x10/10
25x10/6

DB military
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7

Lying DB tri extension
85x9
85x9
85x9
85x8

Damn, I feel really good today.  Starting to get strong again, and fill out a bit.  The compliments are nice too   Although I dont think I look that different.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

bench press is coming back.

when ever I work out I am the last to see the results also.  You probably look dead sexy you fag.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

I do, with my clothes on haha


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight 206
> 
> Damn, I feel really good today. Starting to get strong again, and fill out a bit. The compliments are nice too  Although I dont think I look that different.


Way to go Jake !  You deserve it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2005)

Good lifts PM


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

P I wasnt careful enough.   

Thanks guys.  Im going to pull a max DL on Saturday or Sunday for my leg day.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

you weren't careful enough for what?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I feel really good today.  Starting to get strong again, and fill out a bit.  The compliments are nice too   Although I dont think I look that different.


way to go, brotha! Definately feels good to get the compliments....I have been told that I look like I am working out again....that'll work for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> You probably look dead sexy you fag.


*ahem* Are you trying to tell us something Patrick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Great w/o Jake, strength is definately coming back! Your depressing me


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2005)

And you both depress me


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bench press is coming back.
> 
> when ever I work out I am the last to see the results also.  You probably look dead sexy you fag.



I'm going to leave that one alone.  Heh.

I agree on the pressing strength though.  2 plates for reps is always respectable in my opinion.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

*Legs*

This was kind of a bastard child leg day.. but whatever.

Deadlifts
135x8
225x6
315x4
365x1
405x1
455xF
455xF 

Rack dead slightly above knee
315x4
315x4
365x2
365x2
365x2

Seated calves
90x15
135x15
135x15

Weight 206.  Man, I got 455 right above my knees, but I just couldnt lock it.. and the second attempt really wasnt even one, because it didnt even move   Oh well.. not bad for not doing deads for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

was tat w/ or w/out straps?
that's a lot of weight, mi amigo!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2005)

Good stuff Jake  

Awesome Strength


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont use straps, or a belt ever.  I pulled double over untill 405, then I did and alternate grip.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

nice deadlifts jigga.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Great.   Your DL is over 2x bodyweight, so now go vote!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

I need 500+ so I can vote 2.5+


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice deadlifts jigga.



Think I could help move the chest of drawers now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

That looks like a damn good workout to me!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Think I could help move the chest of drawers now?




doubt it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Great w/o Jake. Very impressive keeping an overhand grip until 405. Much further than I can go! Do you do a hook grip or not?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Great job Jake  

My back just went out from reading that one


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight 206.  Man, I got 455 right above my knees, but I just couldnt lock it.. and the second attempt really wasnt even one, because it didnt even move   Oh well.. not bad for not doing deads for a while.



That's where it gets stuck for me too!  That's one of the reasons for me hitting my upper back a little harder lately.  Good workout though.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

So thats an upper back dilema?

Damn DOMS


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuck you P!   

David, I use just double overhand.  Hook grip is probably better, but it feels like its going to dislocate my thumbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need 500+ so I can vote 2.5+



Have you ever pulled that much?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, once.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

Fuck I slipped on my goddamn driveway today and hurt my back.  Fuck..

And I hate women.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck I slipped on my goddamn driveway today and hurt my back.  Fuck..



  I walk like such a pussy when there's ice and I don't have good snow shoes... haha


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

This is my driveway.. its death when there is ice


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Heh, looks to be a damn steep driveway


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, and the fucked up thing is I dindnt slip untill I was nearly all the way down, and almost on the sidewalk.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's what our place looks like tonight...






That's my car in the bottom left... I heard we're supposed to get 7 inches overnight...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy shit!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hope the roads are good... I'm supposed to make it to the gym sometime !


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2005)

Goddamn that is a sweet view Jake. 

We got dumped with 5" last night  

Had alot of snow so far, at least it melts.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

how's the back feeling?
I agree...NICE back yard view!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck I slipped on my goddamn driveway today and hurt my back.  Fuck..
> 
> And I hate women.



Sorry about your back!!!  

Sorry about your women!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sorry about your back!!!
> 
> Sorry about your women!!!!


 
Hey Jake-
u wanna put in an order to get BC cloned too?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Jake-
> u wanna put in an order to get BC cloned too?



Burner you should really talk to my husband about this... I think he would strongly urge you to not wish more of me upon mankind.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck I slipped on my goddamn driveway today and hurt my back.  Fuck..
> 
> And I hate women.



Damn Jake !  I hope it's not too serious . You were doing so good with your wo's


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry about your back Jakey.
As far as women go, you can't hate me though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 9, 2005)

Btw, you have a beautiful house and backyard.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

Im an ass I forgot to call 

Back still hurts, dunno wtf.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So thats an upper back dilema?
> 
> Damn DOMS



It could be.  Glutes and hammies are another possibility.  I can tell with myself because my shoulders are sort of haunched forward a bit at the top of the deadlift.  I just cannot retract my scapula enough to lock it out.  However, my hips are pretty much locked out, so I don't think it's my legs.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Burner you should really talk to my husband about this... I think he would strongly urge you to not wish more of me upon mankind.


...well...we would be CLONING...so we could 'tweak' a couple things...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck I slipped on my goddamn driveway today and hurt my back.  Fuck..



With a driveway like that, I'm surprised you don't have a large bucket of sand handy.  How's the back doing?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the call Jakey. It was good to catch up with you and hear your voice.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey you! How's things? U still have that 6pack?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

Back was better, untill I DL'ed today lol..

It was great to talk to you too Denise   Keep your head up, and your attitude positive.  Things will fall into place for ya, you deserve it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

*Legs*

Deadlift
135x8
225x8
315x6
365x4
405x3
405x3

Front squat(rack position)
135x6
185x6
225x3 

Seated calves
90x15
135x15
135x15
135x10

204lbs.  I want to pull 500lbs.. its on.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 315x6
> ...



Nice wo Jake !  And a personal challenge !  I hope you kick your ass


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice deads !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice deads Jake. You'll have 500 soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice deads !


 
ditto!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

strong deads!  Learn anything from the Gillingham video?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

This makes me want to dead, for the helluvit...

Just to see what I can pull


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This makes me want to dead, for the helluvit...
> 
> Just to see what I can pull


Let's


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> strong deads!  Learn anything from the Gillingham video?



Genius.. I will switch my routine next week.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Genius.. I will switch my routine next week.




huh?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

I will watch the video again, and switch my routine to one he has in the video.  I didnt even think about that.  Oh, and im trying to burn it right now..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

lol..pure genious.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol..pure genious.



Did someone call me?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Burned the DVD. 

Hey Steve, how do you like the new car?  Dont burn out too many sets of tires haha


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

*Back/rhomboid/bicep*

Square bar pullups
bwx3
bwx2
bwx2
bwx2
(sweaty grip  )

Single arm DB rows
80x9
100x7
100x6

Dorsi flexor(did negatives with a friend pulling the it away)
195x6
195x6
195x6

behind back shrugs
245x8
245x8
245x7
245x7

DB shrugs(i hate these)
100x8
100x7
100x8

BB curls
50x12
90x10
90x8
90x9

DB hammer
60x5
60x5
60x4

Standing calves
315x15
315x15
315x15

Weight 204, almost 203.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice wo Jake ,
I take it the back is better


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW...nice calf work!


----------



## dalila (Dec 15, 2005)

WTF?? This has become a real working out, no-whorring journal??   How are you hun?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> WTF?? This has become a real working out, no-whorring journal??   How are you hun?


 Weird, isn't it  

Nice w/o Jake, looks like your doing great coming back!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Burned the DVD.
> 
> Hey Steve, how do you like the new car?  Dont burn out too many sets of tires haha



  because we don't have many in the city yet, we're like celebs here.  Everyone at work wants me to bring it in ... people at the pool hall were admiring and asking questions.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> WTF?? This has become a real working out, no-whorring journal??   How are you hun?



HEY!! PM me your email please.. the address I have just bounces it back?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 15, 2005)

come on you pussy, just put on those plates and deadlift 500 pounds

hahah jk bro, im at 380 right now...trying to get in the 400 range so lookout! I'm catching up!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

can you post the gillingham routine when you are about to start it?  I want to see what it looks like when one of the best deadlifters ever writes a program.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can you post the gillingham routine when you are about to start it?  I want to see what it looks like when one of the best deadlifters ever writes a program.



I agree.  Nice deadlifts though.  I'm sure you will be at 500 in no time with the right routine.  My work is cut out for me if I want to catch up to all you strong bastards!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> because we don't have many in the city yet, we're like celebs here.  Everyone at work wants me to bring it in ... people at the pool hall were admiring and asking questions.



Nice Ride NT


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Ride NT



What is it ?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulder/Tricep*

Flat BB
135x12
205x6
245x5
245x5
245x4

CG bench
185x4 
135x10
135x10
135x10

Low incline DB
60x6
60x6
60x6

Lateral/front raise SS
20x12/12
20x12/12

DB military
70x8
70x7

Thats it.. I was dead, I think heavy bench killed me.  Plus I felt weak today.. weight 202


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

I have today and tomorrow off. I made gingerbread men for the neighbor's kids, vanilla pear cake, apple mincemeat pie, and lemon tarts. Tomorrow I may make pumpkin bread with pumkin granola.  I should send you some....that is, if you pay shipping lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

What can I say, overnight shipping is expensive and I'm cheap nowadays lol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Deal.. do you use paypal?  Fucking Ivonne baked cookies and P said everyone was getting some but me.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Send lots of cookies hehe


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

Heh, I had Paypal at one point. I'm sure I could get an account. I make a killer rum cake.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, how am I supposed to send you money?  Snail mail?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

Lol, I'm signing up now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, seems that I have one already. Now what was my password...lol....hmm I have 2 accounts. Ugh. I don't wanna break out my checkbook and credit card now. I'll do it later.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

PM me it, so you dont get spammed


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll PM it to ya tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mmmmm Holiday treats


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok Jakey, got Paypal squared away. What exactly do I need to PM you and what do you want?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

I need to know your paypal address, and just send whatever   You could even 2-3 day ship it, its cold enough that I think it would be ok for cookies.  Just tell me how much you need.  PM because when you put an email addy on a forum, there are bots that pick it up, and will spam you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2005)

Jaaaakey, read your PM.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2005)

Aw you. I'm not sure when the UPS Store closes. I may have to ship it tomorrow, but then you have to wait the weekend and maybe till Tuesday.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

SORRY!  I was at work all day


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 18, 2005)

Blah well I was at work all day yesterday and it's Sunday today, so you'll have to wait till Monday for me to ship it before I go to work. I'll overnight the package though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

where the hell is the premium grade anyway?  he hasn't been here all day.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh yeah sure, and you posted to about me logging in my workouts


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, I log all the workouts I do 

I spent all day with Angela, thats why I havent been here lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Finally a good excuse.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

It is!  We went to brunch, then King Kong.  What a FANFUCKINTASTIC movie!!  Then hung out more, and I got to meet one of her good friends.. I think im starting to really like her


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It is!  We went to brunch, then King Kong.  What a FANFUCKINTASTIC movie!!  Then hung out more, and I got to meet one of her good friends.. I think im starting to really like her



Cool!!   Just in time for NYE


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, she's pretty Jake! Good going  King Kong WAS a great movie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think im starting to really like her


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


Are you following me around TT?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Jake,

Have a good Holidays and enjoy the time with that girl, she is a looker. 

Cya around after the Holidays


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> enjoy the time with that girl, she is a looker.



I did a double take when I first read that.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 20, 2005)

Aw. I hope things work out with you an Angela Jake. Pretty gal.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey handsome, just checking in... glad to hear things are going well with Angela.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It is!  We went to brunch, then King Kong.  What a FANFUCKINTASTIC movie!!  Then hung out more, and I got to meet one of her good friends.. I think im starting to really like her




Her breasts look nice, may I see them?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

This starting to look like Burners Journal  
More talk about love life/lack of  than workouts   

Sorry, I'm being bad today .


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

look...my name again...I'm like popular and stuff....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look...my name again...I'm like popular and stuff....



"I'm important....... People know me."  -Ron Burgundy


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale, I dont share my boobies. 

Thanks everyone.. we'll see what happens.  Oh, and I got some cookies!!

Hi Steve, how ya doin?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.. we'll see what happens.  Oh, and I got some cookies!!



What kind of cookies are we talking here?  Both kinds are good stuff.  Hehe.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dale, I dont share my boobies.


I...um...don't think he was asking about YOUR boobies, sir...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

Trust me, they're mine 

There is oatmeal raisin cookies, and choc chip.  The oatmeal raisin are the BOMB!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

:d


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 22, 2005)

Oatmeal raisin, choc. chip with Snickers pieces, and Moose Tracks cookies.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry.. I just eat them


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

Jake,

what is wrong with your email?  Is it full?  I keep trying to send you an email and it keeps coming back to be saying it was unable to send?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2005)

No, its not full?  Are you trying gmail or the other one?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Jake.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a good Christmas and New Year's Jake.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, its not full?  Are you trying gmail or the other one?




gmail.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

​


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas, thanks for the card.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Jake  

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Jake


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Jake!


----------



## wild (Jan 1, 2006)

Hope your weekend went well Jake  Happy NY


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

aloha, Jake!
Happy New Year!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

Hey everyone.. I bought a new car yesterday   Pics coming soon


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Hey everyone.. I bought a new car yesterday   Pics coming soon



Oooo.  What kind of car?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

2000 Audi S4.  It has Milla Maglia wheels, drilled/slotted rotors, Audi Sport calipers, RS4 grill, its lowered(unknown) and APR chip..  Im going to get a boost guage for it, but Im sure its running 14-15lbs.. stock S4 runs 7.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 2000 Audi S4.  It has Milla Maglia wheels, drilled/slotted rotors, Audi Sport calipers, RS4 grill, its lowered(unknown) and APR chip..  Im going to get a boost guage for it, but Im sure its running 14-15lbs.. stock S4 runs 7.



Sick ride.  I had a good race with one on the highway once.  Very close match; I would say he won though.  Kind of hard to say as there was too many other cars to really get good runs in "safely."  I think that bitch was modded though.  I should be taking the stock ones without issue.  Bastard guy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)

Where are the pics man??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 2000 Audi S4.  It has Milla Maglia wheels, drilled/slotted rotors, Audi Sport calipers, RS4 grill, its lowered(unknown) and APR chip..  Im going to get a boost guage for it, but Im sure its running 14-15lbs.. stock S4 runs 7.



    Yeah - where are the pics ???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2006)

Great looking car


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice Ride Jake


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 5, 2006)

ha, it's gonna get dirty pretty soon from snowstorms and dirty roads


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

Dude, its January and 50*   It just rains here.. and we arent expecting snow anytime soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Jake! Suh-weet ride! I was thinking about one....REALLY hard....but I was reading that they have cramped back seats....let me know about that...(I need decent back seats for the occasional client)
Have u heard much of the maintenance costs? I have heard they are $$$...


Hey CP....what do u drive? 

I looked @ a new S4...420hp V8....WOW....of course...$$ and gas guzzler...not what I need..

I looked at the new Subaru Legacy GT...250hp AWD car...decked out, 34k...that would require a BIG down payment....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear the new Chargers are GREAT four-door killers. 

Great looking car Jake!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

friend was telling me that the Dodge special 'race' design team, (like TRD for Toyota, Dinnan for BMW, etc) has taken the hemi and REALLY cranked it...supposedly they made the jeep grand cherokee w/ the new hemi...can smoke a new 'vette...like to see that one...


----------



## wild (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice wheels Jake


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 5, 2006)

I know I'm late... but you know that's totally like me....

so HAPPY NEW YEAR 


Your car (very nice!) has now made me too embarassed to mention the cool black wheels with blue centers I got for my scion.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice ride Jake


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I hear the new Chargers are GREAT four-door killers.
> 
> Great looking car Jake!



The charger R/T(hemi) is .6 seconds faster than my car in the 1/4 mile stock.  14.5 sec @ 97 mph vs. 15.1 sec @ 95 mph.  Im pushing 60+ hp over stock though, and could probably run a 14.1 sec   You can look at them on www.fast-autos.net


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> friend was telling me that the Dodge special 'race' design team, (like TRD for Toyota, Dinnan for BMW, etc) has taken the hemi and REALLY cranked it...supposedly they made the jeep grand cherokee w/ the new hemi...can smoke a new 'vette...like to see that one...



The new Z06 runs an 11.5, there is no way a jeep could touch that ever!

Oh, and the backseats are kinda cramped.. you can fit people back there, but it isnt that comfy.  Maintenance cant be too bad, I mean everything is more expensive, but probably not too far out of the ordinary.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2006)

And thanks everyone


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner, I have an Eagle Talon TSi AWD.  It's modded quite a bit.  I'm pushing over 100hp past stock.  I probably run like a low ass 13sec or high 12sec quarter.  Some of that time comes from the AWD launch from a stop though.

I thought S4s ran the quarter faster than that.  Maybe brand new ones are faster or something...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The new Z06 runs an 11.5, there is no way a jeep could touch that ever!
> 
> Oh, and the backseats are kinda cramped.. you can fit people back there, but it isnt that comfy. Maintenance cant be too bad, I mean everything is more expensive, but probably not too far out of the ordinary.


regular corvette.. 
I'd have to see that to believe it anyway....I wanna Corvette....B A D....

Yp..that cramped back seat...would be a no-go for me....

At sea level, that hemi could take u, but not where we are. Your forced induction keeps the HP up as I recall, were as the naturally aspirated hemi loses 30% of its power # the level...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

my buddy had a TSI some time back...fun car. Nice mods! 
I remember we were driving to work one morning...there was 4" of snow on the ground....and my friend wanted to mess w/ a nice custom 4X4...light turned green...the 4X4...sat and spun....the Talon dug in and was off like a shot! We had a good time in that car....and it was stock...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my buddy had a TSI some time back...fun car. Nice mods!
> I remember we were driving to work one morning...there was 4" of snow on the ground....and my friend wanted to mess w/ a nice custom 4X4...light turned green...the 4X4...sat and spun....the Talon dug in and was off like a shot! We had a good time in that car....and it was stock...



Yeah, mad fun.  I have summer tires on that puppy, so it goes in the winter, but not like it did with the all-seasons that were on it when I got it.  That's okay though; I can make you shit your pants around a good corner.

But yeah, the new Vette is badass.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

...nothing like having a good BM in a high 'G' lateral turn....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

Went back to the gym today weight 200!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Went back to the gym today weight 200!


Is that all you did was weigh yourself ?     I know , baby steps. I suppose you drink Snapple  too .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

what's wrong with snapple???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

No, I hit back/rhomboids/biceps TYVM


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Jake.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, I hit back/rhomboids/biceps TYVM


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2006)

Chest/shoulder/tri's today.  Still at 200lbs..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2006)

Legs weight 199


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

'sup Jake ? you being the strong silent type lately ?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Hilary!!  How are you? 

Gary, yea.  I dont feel like posting weights lol.  Im weak silent though   Sunday I did back/traps/biceps

And tuesday will be chest/shoulder/triceps


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh and sunday I was up to 201lbs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Back in the gym   Man I am already sore as shit.  
LEGS

Squats
135x12
225x6
225x6
275x6

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x6

Calves seated
90x20
135x15
135x15

Weight was at 204 today.. I look really lean, but I am a lot smaller.. I just dont understand since I havent lost much weight?  Oh well.  I will get some pics soon


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, and for the last while I have been dealing with chronic heartburn.. may be an ulcer.  So I am on perscription meds for it now, and I feel really good   Its nice not waking up in the middle of the night anymore.  Things with me and Angela are really good, I love her lots.. and thats about it folks


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2006)

good to see you still around


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey, look who's back!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Squats
> 135x12
> 225x6
> 225x6
> 275x6




Spectatular


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, and for the last while I have been dealing with chronic heartburn.. may be an ulcer.  So I am on perscription meds for it now, and I feel really good   Its nice not waking up in the middle of the night anymore.  Things with me and Angela are really good, I love her lots.. and thats about it folks



Awww... glad you and Angela are doing well.  

Still got that heartburn eh?  That's shitty, only time I've ever dealt with that was for all 9 months of my pregnancies... er, your not...?!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ......  Things with me and Angela are really good, I love her lots.. and thats about it folks



Now I SEE where you've been


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow Jake's back at it and in LOVE !!!!!!!!   Way to go bud


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice workout gettin back into it P


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to the world of limping and sitting down very very slowly and methodically on a toilet.  Kicks ass eh?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of limping and sitting down very very slowly and methodically on a toilet. Kicks ass eh?



Hehehe I remember that feeling from a few weeks ago... Tis bliss.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Good to see ya back, brotha!
ok..can't resist...who's gonna sing along with me on this?
<ahem>
Jake and Agelina, sitting in a tree
K-i-s-s-i-n-g....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

im sooo fucking sore.  Here is last thursdays workout

Back/trap/biceps

Pullups square bar
bwx6
bwx3
bwx3

CG pulldowns
105x8
180x8
180x6
180x5

BB shrugs
135x12
225x8
225x8
225x8

BB curls
50x10
80x10
80x10
80x5

DB curls
30x8
30x7
50x5

Good workout weight is at 205lbs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

here is yesterdays workout

chest/shoulder/triceps

Inc BB
135x10
205x6
205x6

Flat DB
50x10
70x10
85x6

CG bench
135x8
185x8
205x6

DB military
50x8
70x7
70x4

Lateral/front raise SS
20x8/8
20x8/8

Rope pressdowns
80x10
80x6
80x6

Abs

Weight at 204.  Im still pretty strong considering I took so much time off.  Im just trying to find the right weights to use still.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

No gym today, my car is in the shop, so I dont have a way to get there.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

Definitely some good pressing strength considering you've been away a while.  Stop slackin' and you could be a beast!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Im going to be working on it.  I want to get a lot bigger   The bigger I get, the smaller P looks next to me


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The bigger I get, the smaller P looks next to me


LMAO!

Lookin good in here bro even after beeing out a while still got some good power!

Man I feel like such a fat ass I'm 205 lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No gym today, my car is in the shop, so I dont have a way to get there.


what's wrong with it? service or problem?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

I bet it feels good to be sore again  

Get your car fixed and keep getting to the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight at 204.  Im still pretty strong considering I took so much time off.  Im just trying to find the right weights to use still.



 

Hey Jake


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Lookin good in here bro even after beeing out a while still got some good power!
> 
> Man I feel like such a fat ass I'm 205 lol.



Are you actually fat??? You haven't updated pictures I don't think since as  long as I've been on the forum .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Are you actually fat??? You haven't updated pictures I don't think since as  long as I've been on the forum .


I'm not fat I'm beefy    OK I am fat but am happy so it doesn't matter to me LOL.

One day soon I will get em for ya!  I haven't updated my pics in shit probably in 2 years almost.  I was about to take pics then tore my shoulder and all was lost....eh we'll see what happens the next week or so maybe I'll get some time!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to be working on it.  I want to get a lot bigger   The bigger I get, the smaller P looks next to me




 Just got the dates for this years Olympia, it's earlier than normal Sep 28 - Oct 1.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm not fat I'm beefy


I've been using the term: Husky...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got the dates for this years Olympia, it's earlier than normal Sep 28 - Oct 1.


road trip? Am I gonna get to see my most favoritist Canadian Greyhound rancher?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

I was driving the car, and hit like a piece of ice(after a really bad storm) a week ago or so.  Other cars were driving over it, so I thought I would as well.. bad idea.  Now my rear diff is leaking oil, and it needs fixed.  I bet its like 500+ dollars..  fuck..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got the dates for this years Olympia, it's earlier than normal Sep 28 - Oct 1.



HI!!! I hope that I can make it this year.  I would love to see you, along with the IM peeps again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was driving the car, and hit like a piece of ice(after a really bad storm) a week ago or so. Other cars were driving over it, so I thought I would as well.. bad idea. Now my rear diff is leaking oil, and it needs fixed. I bet its like 500+ dollars..  fuck..


so..it was a piece of ice that was sticking up n the road..not just a patch of ice to drive on....what's your deductable?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

750$.  I pay 1000 every 6 months right now.  I dont know if its worth reporting unless its more than double the deductable.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

what????? DUDE! Bring that shite down! Is it that much of a difference for you? I was at 500, then found out that 250was only like 10.00 per month more...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

If its at 500 deductable, then my insurance jumps to 1500 every 6 months.. Thats too much for me.  Remember im a single male and under 25


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If its at 500 deductable, then my insurance jumps to 1500 every 6 months.. Thats too much for me.  Remember im a single male and under 25



I feel you there.  I have 4 speeding tickets in 4 different states and an accident as well.  At least they didn't get me for what I really did, heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you there.  I have 4 speeding tickets in 4 different states and an accident as well.  At least they didn't get me for what I really did, heh.


Hmmm we can only wonder but I can imagine what you did


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hmmm we can only wonder but I can imagine what you did



Same here, I'm sure it's 1 of 3 things I'm guessing...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Same here, I'm sure it's 1 of 3 things I'm guessing...


Yea i have a few ideas floating around lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey prem, good to see things are on the up, aside from the car --- the up being the lady and being back in the gym (gimpy)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll race any of you on the freeway and destroy you.

Yes, it's true.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'll race any of you on the freeway and destroy you.
> 
> Yes, it's true.



What car?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Seal was fixed, and it cost only 300$.  So not too bad, and they said the ice hitting it was purely coincidental, because there was no damage.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

Good, now get back to the gym.    Workouts are looking good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What car?



Probably a camaro or some ghey shit


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 2, 2006)

lol 
Turbo Charged Firebird Formula 355   The second gheyest of shit.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Its turbo'd?  Did you have it done by sts?  What year, what kind of numbers are you pushing? Lbs of boost?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 2, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> lol
> Turbo Charged Firebird Formula 355   The second gheyest of shit.



Holy shit.  I bet that thing hauls ass.  I can fuck with a naturally aspirated Forumla, but goddamn.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah, my list of mods:

*Motor (& work done - off my build sheet)
*
Bored .10 355 CI / 5.8 Liter Rebuilt LT1

JE Custom Forged 8.5-1 Pistons & JE Rings

Eagle Forged I-beam Rods

GM Forged Crankshaft

H.P. Rod Bearings

H.P. Main Bearings

Cloyes Timing Chain

H.P. Head Gasket

New Oil Pump

New Water Pump

Stainless Steel Intake Valves

Severe Duty Exhaust Valves

Valve Spring + retainers & locks

Crane Hydro Roller Lifters

Crane Camshaft 

ARP Main Studs

ARP Head Bolts

Cam bearings

Freeze plugs

Rod Journals

Balanced Assembly

Grind Crank

Surface the Head

Surface Block

Valve job

Customized ECU / Fuel Management Unit

Walbro 255 Forced Induction Pump

BBK Twin 58MM Throttle Body

Motron 60 Pound Injectors

Pacesetter Long Tube Headers

IROC Aluminum Driveshaft


*Turbo*

STS Turbocharger Exhaust w/ K&N CAI

Garrett GT 70 Turbo 

TiAL Blow Off Valve

Sequential Methanol Injection System

Dual Stage Electronic Boost Controller

Autometer A/F & Boost Gauges & Two Tier Gauge Pod



*Rear / Suspension*

Moser Engineering 12 Bolt Rear-End

Positraction Limited Slip

1350 Yoke, 33 Spline

3.42 Gears

Refurbished T-56 Transmission w/ Upgraded Gears & Clutches

SPEC Clutch Stage 3

SLP Strut Bar

Eibach Anti-Roll Kit

Eibach Front & Rear Sway Bars

KYB AGX Shocks

Michellin Pilot Sport 315 width rear tires



*Interior / Body*


8-Point Roll Bar

Corvette C5 Z06 Rims (17" front, 18" back)

Cross Drilled & Slotted Rotors

4" Custom Hood Scoop

Custom Fiberglass Hood Grill

Hurst Short Shifter

Carbon-Fiber Shift Boot

Custom Steering Wheel & Dash

Sequential Tail Lights

Passport 8500 X50 Radar Detector

Full Race Weight: 3480 Pounds


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 2, 2006)

DD, how much you want for that car? I heard it's for sale.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

>


Hey Dunc-
Nice ride...Wanted a T/A ever since I saw Smokey and the Bandit when I was a kid....
How about this: Jake-n-I will race u....in the snow... 
(I can't wait for it to snow to check out my AWD....)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If its at 500 deductable, then my insurance jumps to 1500 every 6 months.. Thats too much for me. Remember im a single male and under 25


well..there is THAT little detail...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

Pimp status!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

Legs

Squats
135x12
225x8
225x8
275x6

SLDL 
135x12
225x8
225x8

Seated calves
90x20
135x15
135x12

leg press calves
350x12
350x12

stairs 5reps each leg/each stair
30 stairs

Weight 205lbs


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

DD damn thats a sexy car LOL...I still like my truck   I wanna see you guys take your cars off roading lol.

Prem good workout bro!  Short and to the point!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice wo Jake ,

what are you doing on the stairs ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

Calf raises on the stairs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

lookin' good on the squats, brotha...looks like you and I are about the same...I ma just keeping my weights lighter for awhile and working on upping the reps...


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2006)

That car is disgustingly nice there DD.  I like how you didn't skimp on the suspension stuff.  A lot of people go crazy like that and can't do anything but spin their wheels.  Plus, I bet even at 3500 pounds that fucker hooks up with 315s in the back.  Props.  But hey, I'm happy getting 20-25MPG with like 300 ponies, heh.

Have you ever dynoed that beast?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

Im so sore 

Yesterdays workout

Legs

Squats
135x10
225x6
275x4
315x4

SLDL 
225x8
225x6
225x6

Seated calves
90x20
135x15
135x15
135x12

Free motion calves
360x35
360x25
360x25

weight 201


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice wo Jake !

Where ya been ?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

you work out?  you fucking box.

what the hell have you been up to?  My fucking MSN messanger is broken and you are never on AIM.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

Todays workout

back/traps/bicep

weight 204lbs

Pullups
bwx5
bwx4
bwx4

CG pulldowns
150x8
180x6
180x5

DB rows
80x8
80x8

BB shrugs
225x8
275x8
275x8

BB curls 
50x10

7's 
70
70
70


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont have AIM at work   Why is your msn broken?  I thought that you just didnt love me anymore 

Im trying to qualify to close, so I have just been working my fawkin ass off is all


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

qualifying to close what?  COC#3???

Something is fucked up with the MSN.  I think I need to just trash it and re-install.  When I log in, it opens and you can see me as "logged on" but, on my screen it just shows a blank messanger box.  wtf?  I will try now.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

_Sorry mate but I dont like this thread. Thread closed.








































_


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sorry mate but I dont like this thread. Thread closed.
> _



Are you lost?  This isn't Open Chat.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2006)

He is talking in australian too!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

was'sup, jake!
I FINALLY got to drive the S4 in snow this morning...it friggin ROCKS! I actually drove to work with a smile on my face...other places, the mazda would have just sat there and spun..the Audi...just went...
On this incline...I woulda gotten stuck for sure with the Mazda...the frigin Audi wanted to go _faster_...
Had to share...
oh..also found ot..it gets est. 30mpg @ 100 mph.... 
(think I could get out of a ticket that way...saying I'm going faster toget better fuel economy to help save the planet?)


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (think I could get out of a ticket that way...saying I'm going faster toget better fuel economy to help save the planet?)



Haha, can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice to see you still have the same journal Jake, workouts looking good.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks mike.  I've been sick as shit for the last little while.. so no workouts lately


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

you are still sick?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

dang...got the 1st ticket with the Audi this am...and didn't really 'earn' it...

Just going down a hill...bam. 100.00 and 4 points....that ought to be great...for my insurance....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2006)

Yea, my first ticket was coming down a hill too!  Bitches.  

Yep, still sick!  My throat is fucked, and im coughing and shit.  I have been drinking plenty of fluids, on antibiotics, and a bunch of other shit.  I work with so many people that its easy to get sick it seems like


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

try working in a gym.  jeez.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, my first ticket was coming down a hill too! Bitches.
> 
> Yep, still sick! My throat is fucked, and im coughing and shit. I have been drinking plenty of fluids, on antibiotics, and a bunch of other shit. I work with so many people that its easy to get sick it seems like


dam thing...I was nice, polite...he didn't cut me ANY break...biatch!

(shoulda been wearing my CSPD ball cap, as I am now) never know how that might have turned out...dam me wearing my ball cap w/ my company logo on it... 

my throat has been bugging me all week to, brother....and..that damn coughing...just makes it that much more raw....but breaks up the crap in the back of your lungs...it doth suck.

Hey Patrick- when y'all relocating to Phoenix?
I was gonna go and hang out a couple days there, but w/ my last clients coming in during the week, that sucked up all but 5 hours of personal time...so...no road trip here....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

we are moving the last week of May/first week of June.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

sweet- How long have you been in NYC? This is such a different way of living...good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sweet- How long have you been in NYC? This is such a different way of living...good stuff.




wokring backwards:

NYC- 5 years
Boston- 4 years
clevelnad- 18 years


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

You lived in Boston for 4 years? Damn, i didnt know that .. only 45 minutes away from my home.

Why did you move to NYC after moving to Boston?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2006)

To be a rockstar!

that played jazz


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> To be a rockstar!
> 
> that played jazz


Berklee College of Music, right?

Hiya Jakey.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Denise, how have you been lately?  Hows the work situation?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

how ya feelin' p-diddy?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2006)

Still coughing but no more sore throat.  Still have some body aches, but im almost better.  Im depressed though, dont know why.. its gloomy here, I have lost a lot of weight (195lbs) and bleh


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2006)

Work sucks. I dunno. Things are just shitty, as usual. Hope you feel better Jake.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't worry be happy.  There is no reason to be depressed.  The shit you are depressed about is probably so trivial if you analyze is critically.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess I should catch my people up some 

I have been living with my GF for the last 6 months and havent been around much.. because I didnt have a computer that I could get on there.  Well, we are just at 2 different stages in our lives(im 23, she's 35) and we have different goals etc.. so we came to a mutual decision to seperate.  Im pretty bummed about the whole thing, and Im always lonely now, but it will pass.  

I havent been in the gym lately, because of pressure to spend so much time with her as well as working 50+ hrs a week has been hard.  ALSO I went to mexico about a month ago, and have a fucking parasite!  So Im finishing up some antibiotics that are supposed to kill it.  I still feel kinda sick sometimes though, so I may have to go in and get more tests.

Anyway I will start back in the gym sometime after fathers day, because im just trying to get my life back on track at the present moment.  Hope some people read this shit (fuckers ) and I look forward to catching up with all my friends


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2006)

You got the coodies from Mexico ... that sucks.  Welcome back anyway homie.  One month from now you will be back in your groove.  After some wild meaningles sex, a few rough moments in the bathroom, and a few grunts at the squat rack that is.  

Good to see ya back ... poor Albob has been a lonely sulking meliniarian with you gone.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

Sometimes funky shit happens in life and you need to reflect.  Do what you know you must.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've missed you buddy, welcome back!!! Sucks about your girlfriend but your right, it'll pass and be thankful your going through this now and not 2 years from now. Get your ass back in the gym now...you need to catch up with me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Jake!
What they said! parasite...blech...got one when I went there back in high school...not fun...hope that works out for ya...HA! get it? 

Sorry that your relationship didn't work out, but all things do happen for a reason...Give it some time...you remember  a couple years back when mine failed...but, time, friends and moving on all come in to play, brotha...

oh...and if it motivates you...I'm probably stronger than you now...u gonna let that happen????


----------



## BritChick (Jun 9, 2006)

You need to stay away from them 35 year olds Jakey, thems be baaaaad news!!! 

Keep smiling.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2006)

What she said.  Hey Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You got the coodies from Mexico ... that sucks.  Welcome back anyway homie.  One month from now you will be back in your groove.  After some wild meaningles sex, a few rough moments in the bathroom, and a few grunts at the squat rack that is.
> 
> Good to see ya back ... poor Albob has been a lonely sulking meliniarian with you gone.



Thanks BC.  What is a meliniarian?  If its something fucked up, go to hell 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sometimes funky shit happens in life and you need to reflect.  Do what you know you must.



Yea, I have all the tools needed to succede and I know what to do.  Im just a little rusty is all, but I'll be back in no time.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

David/Mike.  I will pass you pansies up in no time.. so drop your socks, grab your ankles, and we're in for a bumpy ride! 

Kerry- Hi!!  Yea, the 35yr olds just chew me up and spit me out.. Truth be told though, I dont get along as well with women my age   Hows the arm?

JD!! Whats up?  Good to see you still wandering around here   Still lifting?  Hows your arm too?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats up?  Good to see you still wandering around here   Still lifting?  Hows your arm too?


Of course still lifting....  Elbow is about the same, good sign it hasn't gotten worse. Since then I injured my left meniscus, so squats are out.

Been working out on a maintaining basis, but recently fractured a bone in my hand (totally self inflicted, an asshole temper tandrum) I have dribbled down to the novice level.  I WANT to kick some ass and get back to the basics.  Bench, Deadlift, and Leg Press (squat is a thing of the past).

Look for a new journal soon....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2006)

> Thanks BC.  What is a meliniarian?  If its something fucked up, go to hell



Octogenarian=80 years old ... Centenarian=100 years old Millenarian=1000 years old ... Albob


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

Hellllloo Newman.... er Premier.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

sorry to hear about the girlfriend.  you can always come and stay with me......I have strong arms to hold you tight.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2006)

oh and welcome back.

Take it slow getting back in the gym!  You always seem to get sick when you jump into it full blast?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 9, 2006)

Hiya Jakey .  A 35 year old eh? Well sorry to hear that things didn't turn out well, but IMO that's just too large of an age gap.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Of course still lifting....  Elbow is about the same, good sign it hasn't gotten worse. Since then I injured my left meniscus, so squats are out.
> 
> Been working out on a maintaining basis, but recently fractured a bone in my hand (totally self inflicted, an asshole temper tandrum) I have dribbled down to the novice level.  I WANT to kick some ass and get back to the basics.  Bench, Deadlift, and Leg Press (squat is a thing of the past).
> 
> Look for a new journal soon....



Look who's back  .................


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> David/Mike. I will pass you pansies up in no time.. so drop your socks, grab your ankles, and we're in for a bumpy ride!


Seeing is believing, young grasshopper!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hiya Jakey . A 35 year old eh? Well sorry to hear that things didn't turn out well, but IMO that's just too large of an age gap.


heck no!
(I'm 35..and could go for a little hottie 23 year old...)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Look who's back  .................


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heck no!
> (I'm 35..and could go for a little hottie 23 year old...)



That's called a pedophile


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats awesome JD, im glad that your still lifting   Sucks about the wear and tear though.. I bet I'll be 100x's worse lol

 Damn, still rippin on oldbob.. poor cat

Yo whats up bigdyl 

Hi Denise   Yea, its a big age gap, but I like older women.. they are just more attractive and more beautiful to me.  Sure 21yr olds are hot, but something about a 30yr old is just sexy.. just the way they carry themselves.

Yo whats up IM and Mike!  You just wait haha.

Sup Sean how are you?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh and welcome back.
> 
> Take it slow getting back in the gym!  You always seem to get sick when you jump into it full blast?!?!?!?!?!



First off your too hairy.   Idont want some bear hugging me.

And yea, I will take it slow, im a pussy


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup Sean how are you?



Doing pretty well lately, thanks for askin. Good to see you're back now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's called a pedophile


maybe in your world, young grasshopper...but a 23 year old is of legal womanhood status...
(actually, 23 is a tad young for me....26 and up....hhmm.....)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yo whats up IM and Mike! You just wait haha.


aint' got time to wait....now git in there...grip 'em and rip 'em!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Premi!! 

How's your summer going?
Guess what? I'm going to be a bride in 5 DAYS!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey! Congrats! Where's it gonna be? Here or at home for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

well...on my way to the main site for the Monday morning meeting...I found out that....
Korn cranking on the CD and corners can be BAD for one's driving record..(no cops around..thankfully...)
ended up coming out of a 45mph merge lane....doing 95mph.....oops...
GAWD, I love that car!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...on my way to the main site for the Monday morning meeting...I found out that....
> Korn cranking on the CD and corners can be BAD for one's driving record..(no cops around..thankfully...)
> ended up coming out of a 45mph merge lane....doing 95mph.....oops...
> GAWD, I love that car!



First off congrats Jenny!  Im soooo happy for you and Justin.

hahaha yea, I know what you mean.  I was almostpulled over yesterday.. the cop came up next to me flashed his lights then turned down some side street.  Must have been on his way to a call.

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2006)

I still havent been to the gym yet.. I just have the hardest time eating, and sleeping still.  I feel weak, and just not into doing much at all.  I cry a lot too.. im so in love still I hate it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

dam nice looking ride, sir!
I'm going to get my windows tinted as soon as close my next client.
I'm wanting to get new rims and summer tires for the car next spring.

Did u move? OR is that at someone else's house? As I recall, don't you have a hill of a driveway?
the view is killer tho!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats at my X's house.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

??YViå`↑┴┼;9Γ>╘Dαaë??4╝ïΓ9á╢╢M╣╣│┴┴


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I still havent been to the gym yet.. I just have the hardest time eating, and sleeping still. I feel weak, and just not into doing much at all. I cry a lot too.. im so in love still I hate it.


been there, brotha....it will take time.
I put on 12 lbs after I broke up w/ mine....
Gonna tell u the same thing friend told me:
You have to get back into the game. For you, right now..that's the gym.
Even if you aren't going full tilt...just go. Trust me.
Force yourself....it will become habit again...and then it will click and you will be cranking again.
Hang out w/ your friends. Don't 'shut down'. I went back to working the club, 'cause I was tired of staring at the walls at night...thinking. 
What are your hobbies? Is there an Audi club there? Just to get you out of the house, meet other people and to get 'her' off your mind.
I don't mean go out and date. If you're anything like me...it won't work...I took advantage of my working there (club)...and notched the hell out of my bedpost, as it were...I'm lucky I didnt catch an STD....that wasn't what I needed.
Time, and activities to help you move past are gonna help you. and yes, it sucks. It will continue to suck...but it WILL get better...


----------

